# Fletching Rigs



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*what rigs have you used?*

I use a bits and it works great. I also use a bohning pre set 3 deg right made for the blazer vanes that work well with the fusion and quick spins. 
I also have the blazer fletcher akin to the bitz. It works for all other jobs that I have.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

trjones87 said:


> What are the best kind of fletching rigs? ive had a couple and jsut havent been impressed


Bitz is the best but it can be even better. With the upgrade nock receiver by Zenith you can do a flawless job with any arrow/vane combination. See the threads listed below and search for other comments from those who already have the upgrade. If you use a fast set glue it's not a time consuming job doing one vane at a time.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=584491&highlight=bitzenburger

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=7558477&posted=1#post7558477

Joe B.


----------



## Roundtree (Oct 15, 2009)

the new az ez fletch mini is great


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

The only one my son and i use is the Jo-Jan multi fletcher. I can do 6 at time.


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I had a Blitz and I think they are way over rated- At one time they were the best but imo I think there is better for a whole lot less money.


----------



## Mavericarcher (Mar 15, 2010)

i to have used the bitzenburger with really great success. what i like about it is you can set it up anyway you want with any helical you want, and any degree you want. i have used it with everything from gold tip triple x arrows to the easton axis and you can do everything with repeatability. It does take a while to do a dozen or so arrows but with only one jig you get so much more consistency then anything else.


----------

